# The Adelphia / Comcast / Time-Warner Aquisition Thread



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Post news here about to the Adelphia bankruptcy, the Comcast/TW acquisition of Adelphia, and regulatory/legal issues surrounding the pending mergers. *

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
DirecTV Brings Top Execs to Portals on Adelphia Deal

Late last week, DirecTV brought top executives to the Portals
to discuss with key policy-makers the satellite TV company's
concerns with the billion-dollar Adelphia asset takeover by
Comcast and Time Warner Cable.

On Thursday, DirecTV President and CEO Chase Carey, Executive
Vice President and General Counsel Larry Hunter and Susan Eid,
who heads up the company's Washington, D.C., office, met with
key Federal Communications Commission officials. The meetings
included FCC Chairman Kevin Martin and his legal advisors,
stated a filing DirecTV sent to the commission detailing the
discussions.

Also, DirecTV executive met with FCC Commissioners Jonathan
Adelstein and Michael Copps and their respective legal advisors.
Also, the executives met with FCC Media Bureau Chief Donna Gregg.

In its filing, DirecTV said its executives discussed how the
Comcast/Time Warner/Adelphia transaction would increase the
cable giants' incentive and ability to withhold "must have"
regional sports programming, and how the transaction may be
conditioned to prevent such an outcome.

The FCC is scrutinizing the Adelphia deal along with antitrust
regulators with the Justice Department.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Please Time Warner I'm begging you will all of my heart, after the acquisition please keep my area as part of the Rochester franchise, don't redistrict and make me part of the mess you inherited from Adelphia. Thanks


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Dear Comcast:

For the past three years with Adelphia, I have enjoyed good service, mostly excellent PQ, a
wide range of programming options and relatively low rates compared to satellite tv. Please
don't screw things up by mucking around with the Adelphia franchise in my community.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Dear Comcast,

It would appear that you are inheriting the abortion known as Adelphia, at least as practiced in the Southern New Hampshire area.

While it would be difficult to make service worse - according to my neighbors, that is, my house hasn't been a customer since my adoptive mother died and at the time the techs couldn't even follow a wire along a bare floor - I do sincerely hope that you and not Time Warner get our franchise.

Since your decision to supply TiVo software on your DVRs this coming spring, you might just become a viable alternative to DirecTV when I upgrade to an HD home theater. My experience and my research in the field of DVRs has shown me that they seem to be the only people who know how to write DVR software (though I haven't checked out Replay but they're not an option as I want an integrated DVR)

If you can deliver HD, HD locals and a multi-tuner TiVo-based DVR with a huge hard drive that does all the HM/MRV stuff that stand-alone TiVos do, you might just win me back.

Signed,
A disgruntled E* Dishplayer customer


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"The CWA is asking the FCC to place
conditions on the Adelphia deal"*

The Communications Workers of America was back at 
the FCC fighting the proposed takeover of Adelphia 
assets by Comcast and Time Warner Cable.

In a presentation given to Federal Communications 
Commission staff, the union argued that the cable 
operators involved have already used their market power
to stifle video competition by limiting access to regional
sports networks. In particular, the Adelphia deal could 
significantly increase the operators' market power in 
regions with an RSN, the CWA said in a filing detailing
its presentation at the FCC.

The union asked the FCC to place conditions on the 
Adelphia deal, including a prohibition on exclusive 
agreements by Time Warner Cable and Comcast with 
regional sports networks. The CWA also asked that the 
FCC require the cable operators to make programming - 
including regional sports programming - available to all 
competitors at non-discriminatory prices, terms and 
conditions, along with an arbitration mechanism.

As for the workers it represents, the CWA asked that 
some sort of guarantee is offered to transferred 
employees in terms of keeping their jobs in their current
location after completion of the deal. The union also 
asked that employees impacted by the deal don't receive 
a reduction in compensation and no loss of union 
representation after the takeover.

It's not clear whether the FCC can mandate conditions 
based on employees (concerns). The agency is considering
the Adelphia transaction, the last big approval Comcast and
Time Warner need for their takeover of Adelphia assets.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DirecTV released a statement Thursday that praised a 
letter, written by Sens. Ted Stevens (R-Alaska) and 
Byron Dorgan (D-N.D.) that suggested certain conditions
should be attached to the Adelphia takeover by Comcast
and Time Warner Cable.

DirecTV said the letter recognizes "the potential negative
impact of the proposed Comcast/Time Warner acquisition
of Adelphia Cable on fair competition in the marketplace."

Said Susan Eid, vice president of government affairs at 
DirecTV, "Chairman Stevens, Sens. Dorgan and Daniel 
Inouye recognize that regional sports is must-have 
programming, and by denying their competitors access to
regional sports networks, cable monopolies are depriving
fans of the right to root for their home team."

DirecTV has complained at the Federal Communications 
Commission that the Adelphia takeover could give 
Comcast and Time Warner Cable some incentive to 
withhold regional sports programming they control from
competing pay-TV services.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> Please Time Warner I'm begging you will all of my heart, after the acquisition please keep my area as part of the Rochester franchise, don't redistrict and make me part of the mess you inherited from Adelphia. Thanks


It doen't do any good to gripe about cable on here, now does it?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Who's griping? I love my cable service, for what I want it's superior then what either of the DBS providers offer. I’ve seen you do more griping about cable here then I supposedly have done.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As part of its bankruptcy proceedings, Adelphia filed a fourth
amended plan of reorganization with the court handling its
case. Under the revised plan, creditors can vote to accept
Adelphia's proposed settlement or opt for a "holdback" plan
that essentially postpones the dispute for future resolution.
The move aims to move the rest of the bankruptcy case and
the sale to Time Warner Cable and Comcast, the company said.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Comcast CEO Brian Roberts visited the FCC this 
week, selling officials on his company's deal to take 
over Adelphia, a transaction his company is working 
on with Time Warner Cable.

According to a filing from Comcast detailing the visit, 
Roberts and other executives told officials at the 
Federal Communications Commission there should be 
no conditions on the Adelphia takeover tied to regional
sports networks. DirecTV and others have suggested 
placing conditions on the deal that would require 
offering regional sports networks affiliated with the 
cable companies to competitors on reasonable terms 
and prices.

Roberts and Comcast executives also said the Adelphia
takeover will accelerate the unwinding of Comcast's 
interest in Time Warner Cable, something they said the
FCC has determined to be in the public interest.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Independent Programmers Fret About Adelphia Deal

Programmers have been approaching officials at the 
Federal Communications Commission with concerns 
about the pending takeover of Adelphia assets by 
Comcast and Time Warner Cable, saying they are 
having a tough time getting carriage with the cable 
giants.

Late last week, the Hispanic Information and 
Telecommunications Network told FCC staff that
independent programmers like its company face 
challenges in obtaining carriage via cable, especially
on a basic tier.

Officials with the network also expressed reservations 
with a la carte programming offerings. And while digital
carriage is an option, those with the network said it's 
difficult to reach its audience since many Hispanics 
cannot afford the extra equipment and pricing for the 
digital tiers.

Meanwhile, the America Channel, which has been very 
vocal about the Adelphia transaction at the Portals, 
provided the commission with data concerning the 
availability of independent programmers on cable 
systems.

Officials with the channel told the FCC that during a 2
and-a-half year period only one out of 114 independent 
programmers secured national, non-premium carriage of
Comcast and Time Warner Cable. Nearly 100 percent of
Comcast-owned networks have analog carriage with the 
MSO, America Channel said.

The programmer told the FCC in a filing that evidence 
suggests "affiliation with an MVPD (multichannel video
programming distributor) or broadcaster is a primary 
detriment of cable carriage and confirm severe 
discrimination in the marketplace, including by the 
transaction parties."

The FCC remains the biggest regulatory hurdle
Comcast and Time Warner Cable need to cross to
close their Adelphia acquisition.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

We should have learned our lesson from the foolish breakup of AT&T back in the 80s. If I have Brand X in my town, it does not matter on whit if the next town over has Brand Y and the next town Brand Z. Brand X is a monopoly relative to me. It is only broken by new technologies. In the case of phone service, cells and VOIP. In the case of TV, DBS.

The FCC should continue, and strengthen, the equal access rules that require cable company owned channels to be available to DBS. These can be strengthened by removal of the "land line" exception used with CSN-Philly and others. 

A healthy competition between two totally seperate DBS companies and whoever has cable in an area does more for the consumer than a library of laws.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Adelphia's pending takeover by Comcast and Time 
Warner Cable is getting help at the local level.

Steven Abrams, the mayor of Boca Raton, Fla., wrote
Federal Communications Commission Chairman Kevin
Martin on the deal, asking the agency to approve the 
acquisition of the bankrupt cable operator and its 
systems in south Florida.

"For nearly two years, cable service in our community
has been tainted by uncertainty because of Adelphia's 
bankruptcy," said Abrams. "It is time to provide our 
citizens with the certainty that they deserve."

Abrams also told Martin and the FCC that approving 
the Adelphia sale would help get advanced services to 
consumers. "Comcast will provide our community with
the technologically advanced services already available
in other communities, ranging from higher internet 
speeds to vast libraries of video-on-demand 
programming and cutting edge digital video recorders,"
he said.

"Consumers in Boca Raton also will benefit from 
Comcast providing another choice for telephony 
services," Abrams said.

FCC approval of the Adelphia takeover is among the
last items Comcast and Time Warner need to close
their deal.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Adelphia said it intends to seek authority from the U.S. Bankruptcy Court in
New York to proceed with its asset sale to Time Warner Cable and Comcast
without first confirming a Chapter 11 plan of reorganization. If the motion is
granted, it will increase the likelihood of the transaction being completed in
a timely manner. A hearing could be set for June 8, the company said.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"Monopolies and the exclusion of competitors
are relics from another century and continent."*

The America Channel said it filed an antitrust lawsuit 
Tuesday against Time Warner Cable and Comcast in
an effort to block their acquisition of Adelphia.

The lawsuit was filed in U.S. District Court in Minnesota.

In the complaint, the America Channel accuses Comcast 
and Time Warner of violating antitrust laws. "Monopolies
and the exclusion of competitors are relics from another
century and continent. Litigation is a measure of last 
resort," the company said in a statement.

The programmer added, "We trust our existing and 
prospective business partners, friends and supporters 
will understand the necessity of this step to preserve
competition and the fundamental precepts on which our 
uniquely American system of fair play are based."

Comcast and Time Warner Cable are awaiting regulatory
approval for their Adelphia takeover from the Federal
Communications Commission. The America Channel is 
one of a handful of independent programmers that have 
been fighting the proposed transaction.

Because of the late nature of the lawsuit and news, 
there was no comment from Comcast. In a statement
carried by Reuters, Time Warner said: "The allegations 
of this complaint are entirely frivolous. We're confident
this matter will not serve to impede closing of the 
Adelphia transaction."

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Comcast and Time Warner Cable have signed revised agreements to buy the
assets of bankrupt cable operator Adelphia Communications. According to late
reports, the deal awaits approval of the bankruptcy court next week. Comcast
and Time Warner Cable entered into revised agreements to bypass creditor
disputes at Adelphia that had threatened to derail the deal. 

The amended agreement would let the sale go forward without a reorganization
plan and creditors' vote.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Those addressing concerns with the takeover of Adelphia
assets by Comcast and Time Warner Cable keep lining 
up at the FCC, including DirecTV, which continues to
have reservations about the cable companies' control of 
regional sports programming.

Last week, DirecTV asked the Federal Communications
Commission to impose two conditions on the deal, a
move the satellite TV company said would "ensure that
local fans can watch the games of their favorite local
teams without having to pay higher prices or give up
their ability to choose amongst competing MVPDs
(multichannel video program distributors)."

The proposed conditions include prohibiting Comcast and
Time Warner Cable from entering or continuing to 
maintain an exclusive agreement with a regional sports
network (RSN). And the cable operators may not directly
or indirectly force an RSN to refuse a deal with a pay-TV
competitor, DirecTV proposed to the commission.

The second condition suggested that if negotiations fail to
produce a carriage deal of a regional sports network 
controlled by Comcast or Time Warner Cable, the dispute
could be submitted to commercial arbitration, with RSN
carriage required during the arbitration process, DirecTV
recommended.

Comcast and Time Warner Cable need FCC approval for
their joint takeover of Adelphia, the last regulatory hurdle
for their deal.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

NEW YORK - A bankruptcy judge on Tuesday granted Adelphia Communications Corp. permission to sell its assets to Time Warner Corp. and Comcast Corp. in an estimated $17 billion deal.

Judge Robert Gerber of the Southern District of New York said he would approve an order to be submitted later Tuesday to detach the asset sale from the rest of Adelphia's bankruptcy process, allowing it to be executed without the approval of an overall restructuring plan. Adelphia sought the separation to bypass creditor disputes that have slowed the company in its filing of its plan.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060627/ap_on_bi_ge/adelphia_bankruptcy_5


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Adelphia is trying to beat a July 31 deadline in which 
Comcast and Time Warner Cable could retract their 
offer. The Adelphia asset sale was first announced in 
April 2005.*

As previously noted, a bankruptcy court judge approved
the sale of Adelphia assets to Comcast and Time Warner
Cable, a deal estimated in the press at $17 billion.

The judge presiding over the case, which has taken place
in Bankruptcy Court for the Southern District of New 
York, was poised to release an order that would detach 
the asset sale from the rest of Adelphia's bankruptcy 
process. That move would allow the deal to be executed
without the approval of an overall restructuring plan.

Adelphia wanted the separation to get past creditor 
disputes that have slowed the company's assert sale to 
the cable operators.

In addition to court approval, the Adelphia purchase by 
Comcast and Time Warner needs the OK of the FCC.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

CWA Pushes Adelphia Issues

One of the nation's top unions continues to push issues at the
Federal Communications Commission tied to the still-pending
takeover of Adelphia by Comcast and Time Warner Cable.

In a letter sent Wednesday to FCCChairman Kevin Martin, the
Communications Workers of America said the billion-dollar
cable deal should adhere to two conditions, both of which
are tied to competitor access to regional sports programming.

The union said Time Warner Cable and Comcast should 
make all programming - including regional sports 
networks - available to competitors at non-discriminatory
prices and conditions. The CWA also said RSNs should 
be made available to competitors if a carriage dispute 
tied to the network goes into arbitration.

"The conditions related to regional sports networks and
programming are necessary because the transaction 
would otherwise adversely impact competition and 
consumers," CWA said in its letter. "The transaction - 
including both the transfer of Adelphia franchises and 
the swap of franchises between Comcast and Time 
Warner - will significantly increase market 
concentration in many urban markets around the 
country."

The companies involved are working under a July 
31 deadline to complete the deal, a date established 
by Comcast and Time Warner Cable for acquiring 
the Adelphia assets.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The Federal Communications Commission will take up
the Adelphia transaction involving Comcast and Time
Warner Cable at its July 13 open meeting.

It's expected the FCC will approve the deal, given 
that commissioners wouldn't put the item on the 
agenda if there weren't enough votes to OK the 
transaction. What will be closely watched is what 
conditions the commission could place on the deal.

One condition being talked about is Comcast and
Time Warner Cable granting non-discriminatory
access to regional sports programming and requiring
arbitration for program carriage disputes. DirecTV
and others have been pushing the condition during
lobbying visits at the FCC.

The companies involved are working under a July 31 
deadline to complete the deal, a date established by 
Comcast and Time Warner Cable for acquiring the 
Adelphia assets.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Will the folks at the FCC approve the Comcast/Time Warner Adelphia deal? ...of course they will.*

by Evie Haskell [email protected]

Here's the anti-climatic question for the week:Will the folks at the FCC approve the Comcast/Time Warner 
absorption of Adelphia at their open meeting on Tuesday, or will they not?

Well, of course they will. Despite reports of a lone Democratic holdout, the Republication majority will 
almost certainly rule in favor of the cable big boys. At worst, the vote is predicted to be four to one, with 
the Commission's two Democrats splitting, one for, one against.

But that's not the real question.Nope. The news that multi-platform-dom really wants to hear is: Will the
Comcast Regional Sports Nets past muster as legitimately exclusive programming ... ie something that 
the Philadelphia-based mega-multi does not have to sell to competitors.

For those of you who have missed the ins and outs of this one, a quick recap: Long, long ago (about 10
years) Congress decreed that the cable operators could not withhold satellite-delivered programming that
they owned from their competitors.You no doubt caught the "satellite-delivered" catch. So did Comcast.
They promptly began delivering their popular regional sports nets via terrestrial means. So when DirecTV 
and DISH (and others) came a'buying, the blue bloods said NO. When DirecTV complained to the Commish, 
Comcast pointed to the DBS big gun's exclusive relationship with the NFL Sunday Ticket, to which DirecTV
replied that they don't OWN that programming, they just paid an oil-sized ransom for exclusive rights so it's
not like they're withholding anything.Unlike those guys in Philly who ....

You get the drift.Back to our question: Will the FCC impose conditions on the Comcast/Time Warner 
takeover of Adelphia, saying in effect that the "terrestrial loophole" is a nice try but no dice? We think that 
one's a toss up ... but if forced to bet, we'd say they'll leave the wormhole alone. If they do, that will 
effectively, massively up the ante for cable owned local and regional programming. Which will not only
pressure DBS players but could also put a big crimp in the local card of local broadcasters which ...

well, you get the idea.

Ah, the joys of multiplatform mayhem.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"...program access should apply to the entire
country and not to individual markets"*

Companies, organizations and others continue to make 
last-minute pushes at the Federal Communications 
Commission concerning the Adelphia takeover by 
Comcast and Time Warner Cable. The efforts included
EchoStar, which recently joined others in voicing 
concerns about the billion-dollar deal.

In a joint letter sent to the FCC, EchoStar and others
involved provided an outline of what they called 
principles for access to programming. Their concern is
ensuring cable competitors can obtain content that's 
affiliated with an MSO.

The companies said program access should apply to the
entire country and not to individual markets, such as 
Philadelphia, home to Comcast's exclusive regional 
sports network. "Carving out individual markets - in 
particular markets in which the parties have a dominant
share of the market - does not serve the public interest 
because it harms consumers in those markets by 
effectively eliminating competitive alternatives," the
filing stated.

Also, program access should apply to any "must have"
programming, including regional sports and publicly-
funded programming, such as PBS. And any pay-TV
service should have the ability to initiate arbitration
to obtain both affiliated and unaffiliated "must have"
programming if program access is denied.

Joining EchoStar in the letter were RCN, The America 
Channel, Center for Creative Voices in Media and 
Media Access Project.

Also, EchoStar representatives last week met with staff
working for FCC Commissioner Michael Copps about 
the Adelphia deal.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As expected, the Federal Communications Commission this afternoon approved
the sale of Adelphia assets to Comcast and Time Warner Cable, with conditions
that relate to making regional sports networks affiliated with the MSOs available
to competitors. FCC Commissioner Michael Copps was the lone dissenter, fretting
about the cable giants' concentration in specific markets and saying "consumers
will see their cable bills climb higher. This is not a consumer-friendly transcation."
Jonathan Adelstein said he shared some concerns deal opponents had, but he
suggested the Adelphia acquisition would benefit consumers. He pointed out the
$1.6 billion Comcast and Time Warner Cable plan to spend to upgrade the bankrupt
cable operator's facilities. Newly-installed Commissioner Robert McDowell voiced
support for scrutiny of program access issues.

Click *HERE* to review the FCC's conditions to the Adelphia deal


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

After the Federal Communications Commission approved
the takeover of Adelphia assets by Comcast and Time
Warner Cable , most of those watching the deal at the
FCC said they are happy with the outcome.

Even some early critics of the transaction appeared to be
OK with the FCC's approval of the deal, which included
conditions governing competitor access to regional sports
networks affiliated with the cable giants.

DirecTV said conditions related to RSN access would help
foster competition.

"The FCC's decision &#8230; allows video competition to 
flourish throughout the country and recognizes the need 
to protect consumers' right to root for their home team,"
DirecTV said in a statement. "With the sole exception of
Philadelphia (home of Comcast's RSN), the FCC has 
proactively ensured that people in over 9,000 
communities across the country can watch their home 
team games without being deprived of the right to 
choose their video provider. We applaud the FCC's 
action."

Consumer advocacy group Media Access Project also 
hailed the FCC decision and the conditions placed on
the deal.

"The commission's conditional approval of the sale of 
Adelphia's cable systems represents a significant 
accomplishment for the media reform community," said
Andrew Jay Schwartzman, president and CEO at the 
Media Access Project. "Viewed in light of the initial 
predictions that this transaction would receive prompt 
and complete approval, the FCC has actually looked 
long and hard at the issues and imposed significant 
conditions on the deal."

EchoStar's feelings were mixed about the Adelphia
approval.

"While we are pleased that the FCC adopted a 
program access condition, we are disappointed that 
the condition only applies to sports programming," 
the satellite TV company said in a statement. "We are 
also concerned that allowing Comcast to continue 
to monopolize affiliated sports content in Philadelphia 
is the wrong answer for consumers in that market; 
the City of Brotherly Love deserves better."

Others aren't at all happy with the outcome at the agency.

FCC Commissioner Michael Copps was the lone dissenter
at the commission on the Adelphia deal. In remarks he
fretted about the cable giants' concentration in specific
markets and saying "consumers will see their cable bills
climb higher."

Copps added, "This is not a consumer-friendly transaction."

Time Warner said things are in good shape to close the
transaction by the previously announced target date of 
July 31.

"We look forward to providing our new customers with
Time Warner Cable's advanced, digital products and 
services as well as high-quality customer care," Time 
Warner said.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

While the FCC approved the transfer of licenses from 
Adelphia to Comcast and Time Warner Cable, the agency
also imposed conditions on the deal it said aim to address
issues tied to competitor access to regional sports
networks affiliated with the cable giants.

The commission said the conditions mirrored those 
imposed on News Corp. when it took a controlling stake
in DirecTV in 2004.

Specifically, the FCC adopted a condition allowing 
unaffiliated RSNs unable to reach a carriage agreement 
with Time Warner or Comcast to seek arbitration. This 
would force Comcast into arbitration with Mid-Atlantic
Sports Network, which carries Washington Nationals 
games. Both sides have been unable to reach a carriage 
deal.

Also, the cable giants are prohibited from engaging in 
tactics that would make affiliated regional sports 
programming unavailable to rivals, such as satellite TV.
Also, any regional sports network affiliated with Comcast
or Time Warner Cable must go to arbitration if there's a
dispute.

Left out of the regulatory mix is Comcast SportsNet in 
Philadelphia. The FCC ruled that Comcast may retain 
exclusivity with its hometown RSN.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Time Warner wasted no time getting up the Buffalo website

http://www.timewarnercable.com/wny


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Apparently they didn't spend enough time on it. 

"Put customer service text here (3 lines max)."


----------



## minamelos (Sep 30, 2003)

Here's the site that tells you when you're going to be a tw customer.

www.twcusoon.com/

Enter zip code and that's it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

James Long said:


> Apparently they didn't spend enough time on it.
> 
> "Put customer service text here (3 lines max)."


Still work in progress, the zip code database isn't even fully updated. Didn't even notice the Customer Service thing, most TW sites have Digital Phone listed where customer service is, but since Adelphia never offered VOIP I guess they had to put something there. 

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Rochester

Even from TWs main site if you select location by state via the drop down menu WNY doesn't show up yet.


----------



## dishnh (Jun 6, 2004)

Does anyone have an idea of what areas TW and Comcast would be receiving? Specifically looking for information for New England. Thanks!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*As expected, more bad than good*

I 'spose it's time to resurrect this thread with some recent Adelphia/Comcast news,
but more of the local variety... Comcasts "official" announcement of the ownership
and operational transition of the local Brunswick, Georgia cable franchise from the
previous franchisee, Adelphia, to the new and future owner, Comcast.

I just received what I have been dreading for months -- a full, one-page 'letter' from
Comcast, but printed on Adelphia letterhead. The letter begins "Great News!", but
from there it went from good-to-bad news - _FAST!_

In addition to the requisite and expected fruit-basket turnover of channel numbers,
I guess the best way to summarize the changes that have recently -or- are about
to take place is to categorize them in three groups.

The Good

Two network affiliates have already been added to the HD locals: WTEV-HD (ABC)
and WJCW-HD (CW). Other channel adds include CSS to the broadcast basic
lineup, with Weather Plus and Current TV being added to the digital basic lineup.

Effective , 2006, TNT-HD, CSS-HD and MHD will also be added to the lineup, and
WeathersScan, TV One and Sprout will added to lower tiers.

The Bad

Effective December 12, the following channels will no longer be available: American
Life, CNBC World, ESPN U, HDNet, HDNet Movies and INHD2. More changes are
expected after January 10, 2007

The Ugly

Adelphia's discounted 'Advantagepaks' are going away soon, but until they do, _all_
Advantagepaks will increase by $5.00 effective January 1, 2007. Loss of Adelphia's
discounted packages will surely result in yet another round of rates increases later
next year. All other programming tiers and packages are up a buck or two, with the
exception of premiums.

To add insult to insult, Comcast, thinking that cable subs are clueless, is arrogantly
taking credit for previous system improvements, like running 60 miles of fiber from
the broadcast head near Jacksonville to Brunswick, an upgrade made long before
Adelphia was put on the bankruptcy auction block. A few of us who care know better.

For me, personally, the impeding loss of my HDNets has cast a pall on my normally
semi-exuberant holiday spirits. It's not just the loss of pretty pictures, either -- it's the
interesting and unique programming -- but I still have my Dish tree planted firmly in
the back yard, just in case.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What I've been dreading for over a year has finally happened - The yes-men down
at my new cable company, Comcast, pulled the plug on the HDNets this morning.
When I saw the channels disappear on my HD DVR's EPG, I felt like crying. :crying:

I'm now considering reactivating my Dish 811 - but only if I can sub to just the HD
channels. I have my reasons for staying with cable as my primary provider, but I
would be willing to pay for another full set of HD channels just to get my beloved
HDNet and HDNet Movie channels.

Also, as reported elsewhere, INHD2 is gone as of today. 

Now that HDNet and INHD2 are gone, new channels are beginning to appear in
the HD tier of the EPG, none of which are presently broadcasting in HD. They are...

FSA - FCS Atlantic
FSCen - FS Central
FSPac - FCS Pacific
FS - Fox Soccer
Out - Outdoor Channel
TC - Tennis Channel

Added 12/13/06: MHD-HD and TNT-HD were listed in the HD EPG late yesterday.

Added 12/14/06: GOLTV and NBATV were added to the HD tier today.

Unless these new "HD" channels actually begin broadcasting the majority of their
programming in HD, I'm just not interested. Call me an HD snob if you want, but I
can no longer stand to watch sports in fuzzy SD.


----------

